# Help, cant find weed id thread.



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Please help me identify this. I have a lot of patches in my lawn. I dont think its quackgrass but could be wrong.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Aggrorider1 There is a new weed ID sub forum which I moved it into :thumbup:


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Aggrorider1 There is a new weed ID sub forum which I moved it into :thumbup:


That's why i couldnt find it. Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going to link this Penn State article as it is regarding weed management in turf. It has pictures you can go from and then Google further.

I'm bad at weed identification.

Penn State: Weed Management In Turf


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

No other input?


----------

